

Microsoft Research’s IllumiRoom projects images into your living room - ashwinuae
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2013/01/09/microsoft-researchs-illumiroom-puts-3d-to-shame-literally-projects-images-into-your-living-room/

======
walls
Am I wrong in thinking this is absolutely awesome? I've watched the video
several times now, and all I can think is that I want it, now.

It's an incredibly 'simple' concept, and yet the perfect next step in
immersive display.

~~~
cglace
No, I gave up gaming a few years ago and now all I can think about is how
awesome it would be play a game with something like that.

~~~
waterlesscloud
Add in a Kinect. Now have fun.

~~~
vilya
IllumiRoom already uses a Kinect. That's how it captures the geometry of the
room.

~~~
muyuu
If that kinect is at the back as I guess it is, then you'd need to add another
one at the front to capture your movement properly.

------
ChuckMcM
Now replace your entire wall with an OLED 8K display.

One of the things I've been playing around with have been the Phillip's "Hue"
lights (see the Apple store) which you can control via the Zigbee light
protocol. Taking the colors from the screen and doing accent lighting of
similar shades. Its kind of amazing how that makes your screen seem bigger.

~~~
dhughes
>Now replace your entire wall with an OLED 8K display.

That would be the only thing from sci-fi movies that could come true.

I guess silver jumpsuits are possible too but isn't that an unspoken rule that
such a thing is a big no?

~~~
hessenwolf
There are clubs for that, and my smartphone is not far beyond Picard's
communicator...

~~~
dhughes
In form maybe but not function, then again unless we knew how the communicator
worked in the series it's hard to say. Although I can barley get two bars
inside at work let alone call someone in orbit.

------
vilya
The actual Microsoft Research page this is here:
<http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/illumiroom/>

------
Tmmrn
By the way: Two of the games shown are Red Eclipse and Supertuxkart, both open
source and - of course - run on linux. While SuperTuxKart is not that
exciting, Red Eclipse is quite fun.

~~~
dirkk0
Nice find! Red Eclipse is btw a Cube2 (aka Sauerbraten) mod. In other news:
Cube2 itself got recently a new update:
[http://sauerbraten.org/docs/history.html#_2013_01_04_collect...](http://sauerbraten.org/docs/history.html#_2013_01_04_collect_edition)

------
anonymfus
Relevant patent was filled 2011-03-02:

<http://www.google.com/patents/US20120223885>

[http://www.patentbolt.com/2012/09/microsoft-envisions-
where-...](http://www.patentbolt.com/2012/09/microsoft-envisions-where-gaming-
is-going-and-its-wild.html)

------
andrewfelix
Reminds me of the early Kinect marketing videos before it was released.
Skateboards being scanned in etc.

Great ideas, but I'll believe it when it ships.

------
gailwinds
The gaming potential of this is obviously awesome; however, I think this could
revolutionize the home good ecommerce world. A user could build an entire room
with a couple of clicks.

